# Side road to Edisto Island, SC



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 9, 2008)

For some reason we took a 'side-road' to Edisto.. don't remember why..







.. look what we found!






Not sure of the whole story.. some kind of plantation. 
Past it are "swamp" areas that might have been rice fields.. as far as I could see. [ I'll see if I can find pics of them ] I can't help but wonder what kind of critters live in there now. NO TRESPASSING signs everywhere!!!

A closer look.. look at the trees..






And the tree across the road from the gates.. [ another one of my favorite pics ]..






The "Low Country" of SC.. is what they call this part of the Atlantic coast-line...

Terry K


----------



## Isa (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks you for sharing Terry 

Your pics are amazing, the pictures with the trees remind me of pictures that people use as a desktop background, they are so peaceful.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Isa,

The "a.m. Dock & Tree" pics are desktop and part of screensavers on mine!

*ANYONE WHO WOULD LIKE HI-RES OF ANY OF MY PICS?.. JUST EMAIL ME AND I'LL SEND THEM.*

Terry K


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 9, 2008)

Amazing pictures Terry~! This is the way my mind pictures the old South when I'm reading books based there.


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2008)

those trees in front of the house are kinda spooky. did you go any further onto the property? was it abandoned or something?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 9, 2008)

josh said:


> those trees in front of the house are kinda spooky. did you go any further onto the property? was it abandoned or something?



Josh I got the impression they didn't want anyone in there with their METAL DETECTORS!






NERD


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2008)

awwww.... so the third shot you posted you took through the gate?


----------



## Laura (Oct 9, 2008)

I think it HAUNTED!!!! BOO!!!
The Deep South.. I wonder what stories that house could tell and if its vacant..


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 10, 2008)

When you drive on past the front of this what I think is really an old plantation.. just past the trees.. is this. Wonder if there are "critters" in there? Imagine what you could find around midnight some moon-lit night.. if you went wading this foot-deep [ close to the road anyway ] swamp..






I can see it now.. helicopters with those blinding spotlights!!!!..






There's some kind of building back in there..






Ya wanna go Josh?

Nerd


----------



## tasena (Oct 10, 2008)

amazing photos really gets the imagination going would love a couple of days to roam and look. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ZippyButter (Oct 10, 2008)

Terry,

Thanks for bringing back lot of memory of north Florida, I did drive through some roads like the one in your pictures, we used to call these "canopy roads", and I bet you there probably are many water snakes, alligators, and may be some snapped turtles in that swamp. If there were not any warning posts around the property, I would take a risk to find out what is behind that gate, and inside the building. Just wear your best running shoes, and be prepare to run for your life and hope that whoever lives there, don't have a shot gun


Minh


----------



## Josh (Oct 11, 2008)

i'd go in the midday sunlight with waders  and maybe packin some heat. but otherwise those photos are a sight this southern-california boy has never seen. i'd be too spooked!
great photos terry!


----------

